
Notes from the Quest Factory (2019) - benbreen
https://desert.glass/archive/notes-from-the-quest-factory/#text
======
philips
I found the idea of coaxing the generator with phrases that wouldn't be put
into the final text interesting. It is like having the high level concept but
leaving the artistic flourish to express that concept to the computer.

